# porca miseria!



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2013)

Avevo scritto con tanta fatica una bellissima pagina sul tradimento, piscine di merda dove nuotare, esibizionismo e come il mio intelligentissimo uomo sta affrontando le mie curiosità e.
L ho mandato in postaggio e non l ha pubblicato!
Noooooooo volevo aprirci un 3d!
Tanto per spezzare un po il negativume da beccamorti che sto leggendo di la.
E che cazzo.
Prendetevi un boccaglio almeno se vi piace cosi tanto sguazzare nella merda.
OK. ci riprovo  stasera. 

Chissà se scoppia un merdone.
In genere quando dico la mia sull   argomento tradimento sul forum si aprono le porte degli indemoniati.


Paura degli indemoniati traditi.
Paura FIFA.


----------

